# Guadalupe Yellas



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

We did our annual trip again on the Guadalupe here in Gonzales county. We ended the weekend with 9 fish over 20lbs and probably 15 fish over 15lbs. Lost count on yellas between 5 and 8lbs. Released everything but a few from the first morning.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW but the way you guys CPR there will be plenty for the next. Great


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's the only ones we kept









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Awesome catches. Looks like ya'll had a great time! Ya'll get two thumbs up from me on the CPR action to! Also were any of these caught on R&R?


Red


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

No rod and reel that weekend. When we fish for yellas we only use trotlines and drop lines but we will tight line for channels every now and then.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's great flathead fishing, those are beautiful fish, and those you kept are the best eating size for sure. Thanks for posting again.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Awesome! 
Looks like a blast!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice report thanks for showing.


----------



## Blitz678 (Feb 16, 2010)

where do you put in at?


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

We put in on private land. The best place to fish and put a boat in where there is public access is underneath the hwy 183 bridge by the golf course in Gonzales.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Very nice! What type and size of hooks do you guys use when targeting flatheads? I do a lot of fishing on the Tres Palacios using circle hooks with live perch and rarely catch yella's. Not sure if it's my hook selection of if there numbers are just limited in brackish


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

On our trotlines we use a 6' to 8' sturdy offset hook and we use an assortment of sizes on droplines just depending on the size of bait we're putting out and what kind of size we think is in the hole we're fishing.


----------

